# Uff! I've got my first interview!!!!!



## MedPretzel (Nov 10, 2006)

Don't celebrate too early, but.....................






I've gotten my first interview for residency....









University Hospitals of Cleveland has asked me to appear for an interview on January 16th....






I'm thrilled, but scared, and still need another in Internal medicine, but..... This is finally a step in the right direction...






I'm on hold for another 8 (out of 113), and we'll see. This year seems to be very competitive, as many indians from india are applying, and they're like photogenic and super-great.... tough competition....


Thanks to all those who are rooting for me, and who have PMed me with well-wishes..I appreciate each and every one of you....


I am also very sorry that i have been somewhat absent in my posts lately... However, I hope you understand that this is an unusual time in my life, and I am saddened that I cannot respond adequately lately... 


The funny thing is, is that I racked 4 wines last night, and today - promptly - I got an interview....



There really seems to be truth in wine.






Thank you again, and I really do miss being active on the forum....


If there's anything with your wines that I might have missed, please PM me, and I'll get back to you. 


Thank you all, once again.....




M.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 11, 2006)

Congrats Martina.......I hope it goes well for you. I know what you are talking about with the doctors from India. UAMS here in Little Rock gets about 1 or two new ones per month it seems. They are really cranking them out over there I guess. They all seem to be excellent doctors too.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 11, 2006)

Congratulations Martina



....hope it goes well



...MISS YOU!!!


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 11, 2006)

But you don't have the interview until mid January?! That's a long wait! But we're all rooting for you!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 11, 2006)

We all miss your unusual wines going here, good luck with the interview.


----------



## daveb50 (Nov 11, 2006)

Great news Martina, hope it goes well for 'ya. As the old theatrical saying goes "break a leg"


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 12, 2006)

And then will it be a case of, "Physican heal thyself?"


----------



## pkcook (Nov 12, 2006)

Good luck Martina,


I hope it works out the way you want.


----------



## OldWino1 (Nov 13, 2006)

yes have a good interview I wood bet you get it now is the
time to plan for the celebration what kind of wines are you going to
indulge in?


----------



## geocorn (Nov 13, 2006)

That's wonderful news.


----------



## kutya (Nov 13, 2006)

Martina: Congrats....good luck...


----------



## OilnH2O (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## masta (Nov 13, 2006)

Great news and good luck with the interview....wish you the best!


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 14, 2006)

Martina,


You will be GREAT!!!! No Worries.....................Ramona


----------



## smurfe (Nov 14, 2006)

I have to throw my congrats out there to. I myself figured you had went to work somewhere since I hadn't seen you around forever. 






Smurfe


----------



## paubin (Nov 16, 2006)

Good Luck Martina!!!!


Pete


----------



## bmorosco (Nov 16, 2006)

Martina I also work in the Healthcare field...I do understand what your saying...Be confident and Good Luck...


----------



## ms.spain (Nov 16, 2006)

Way to go, Martina!


----------



## Francie (Nov 17, 2006)

HI Martina!


Congradulations!! I am new to this forum and do not know you, but I am located in Toledo!! (Not sure if you are a Buckeye fan or not--tomarrow's the big game!). My father-in-law went to med school at the U of M!! (Big rivalry in our house!) 


Anyway, goodluck to you!!


Francie


----------



## MedPretzel (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh boy, 


You guys, I had my interview *today*, instead of in two months from now. Change of schedule, I accomodated.... Big wow. Initially, I *freaked*... I was a bit "unprepared" for so soon, but it worked to my advantage, I hope.

Thursday late afternoon I got the call.

Friday morning I tried on my "interview" suit that i wanted to wear. It turns out I've lost about 15 pounds in the last few months, and the damn thing was 3 sizes too big. Quickly drove to Macy's and found a sufficient suit and shoes to go to the interview in... Ladies, I know you can sympathize with me on this one. Not an easy task, especially when it's last minute.

First headache past me...

Then, I realized it might to be to my advantage that I ampresenting an exhibit at the biggest radiological convention in the United States in a week from today... Had to get my "flyer" done... Got it done, printed it out.

My CV... Oh goodness, just in case they asked.... 4 copies printed out.

Had to go to the "resident evening"... . Oh boy, at 5 p.m., I had to make sure I was ready for the next day as well....

Resident evening: The residents ask their candidates for an informal meeting at a local bar... Got myself looking half-way decent (after the frustrating day of trying on suits), and went there. Hey, it was a wine-cellar in Coventry (for those who know Cleveland).... Fantastic wines, but I couldn't enjoy... Very nervous.

Got up at 6 a.m. today and I wanted to wear my hair up, but my hair did not cooperate. Not a good start to the day. I wore it down, looked so poofy, that the people probably thought I was stuck in the 80's.... :S

7:30 a.m. sharp, the day began at the clinic today. 

I don't want to, and cannot tell you how it went...

What I will tell you, however......

I know my place is in Radiology.... The people were great, the interview gave me the absolute feeling that I am "at home" there. I love the program, and I love the people. I have been so lucky to have gotten that interview, and was able to tie in my convention success there. One interviewer actually asked me in detail about it, and I was able to tell him about my programming experience and success... The other talked about his field for a long time, and let me chime in, and I told him about my experience in Germany... The third and final interview was done by the chief resident at the program. I was a little more relaxed there, and I probably talked a mile a minute, because he didn't review my application beforehand. I hope it worked in my favor, becasue I told him how motivated I get through motivation, and what a great program it is, and how I was there (with my dad, long story) when they got their first MRI machine back in 1982... (And that's no lie - I was there... TOTALLY impressive. Most people have never seen one of those things installed).... I hope to see these people at the convention next week, and that I can knock their socks off there. If not, of course they got an "info-flyer" from me. (where I wink, winked... "I just happen to have a copy.... heheehhe) - Martina, the ever-charming.... well, let's hope at least......

The only bad thing that happened today was that I realized I was more experienced than the chief resident who interviewed me. A bit difficult situation, because he had never been outside of the US... When I talked about the benefits of foreign experience, he sort of looked at me like he was perplexed. So I changed the subject and talked about Cleveland, which he hates... 

And I LOVE Cleveland... :S So, stupid me, I told him it must be like New Zealanders -- many go out to see the world, but most come back home... I said, "It must be similar for Clevelanders." He looked at me like I was high... But once I realized I was talking to someone without life-experience, I changed the subject to the hospital again.

Phew, I think it was a smooth transition. 

He asked me about hobbies: I said, "Aside from programming, I love to dance: ballet, tap, jazz, modern, and flamenco" for 30 years. Oh and recently I have begun to get into home winemaking and beer-brewing." Well, halleluja -- the guy brewed his own beer in college... Go fiugre. We talked a bit about liver-damage, and I told him that i gave most of it away... (hahahaha, yeah right. Me? Give some good mum-wine away? In your dreams!!!" But it was such a positive and honest environment, that I just HOPE I did okay.... Freaked me totally out after I've been mulling over it for 8 hours, but I cannot do that...

I was up against some pretty steep competition, and I don't want to put my hopes up too high, (especially since they have WAY better credentials than me) but I had actually a GREAT time at an interview!!! I have to keep my feet on the ground and not get too excited, but I really hope that I did well.. The program is resident-driven, great benefits, and lots of hands-on learning... 


But I thank you all from the bottom of my heart, and I appreciate all of your support. 


I just wanted to share with you my experience, because I know some of you have been rooting for me along the way...



I love you guys! 


(And no, I'm not drunk)...
*Edited by: MedPretzel *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 18, 2006)

WAY TO GO...KEEP IT UP....


----------



## Waldo (Nov 19, 2006)

Sounds like it went really well Martina and wish you the best if this is the door that is supposed to be opened for you.


----------



## Joanie (Nov 19, 2006)

Your interview was 2 months early????? I was waiting until close to the day to give you my "Sick 'em!!!" Dang! I missed my moment!

Congratulations on getting thru it on such short notice!



Just think about how you don't have to stew over it! =) It sounds like it went very well! 

I love how you know that radiology is the where you belong. That must be a wonderful feeling. My brother is a radiologist and he tells me he will never retire as he loves it too.

How long will they make you wait to find out that they're giving you the job? The waiting must be torture!


----------

